# Replacing engine mounts



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

A knocking noise at very slow speeds has been diagnosed as a knackered engine mount by my mechanic. I've replaced the dogbone with an 034 Motorsport so know it's one of the other two.

I'm certainly not a mechanic but I am a bit handy. Is it hard to replace these mounts? Any point at all in upgrading?

Thanks!


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Quite easy I found, I replaced the one that sits under the power steering reservoir.
Before I got the car the most I did was an oil change - recently just removed the turbo and exhaust manifold with it on jack stands on the driveway which is supposed to be a hard job and I'm no mechanic.

Use a turkey bastor to empty the PS and Coolant reservoir before you remove them, keep the pipes that feed them upwards so they don't drain out everywhere and get air in the system, and have the jack tight up to the underside of the engine so it doesn't drop when you remove the mount. Then just unbolt and swap over, torque up and reassemble before topping up the fluids.

Other side is even easier just remove the air box.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you sure it's not the ARB bushes? Very common problem on the TT...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks Yashin. I the other one as simple?

Hmm good point Ian. I recently upgradeded the rear ARB to a thicker one but it could indeed be the front bushes. Is it hard to get to these?

Just spent a few grand on this beast so trying to do as much as I can myself!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

djscoventry said:


> Thanks Yashin. I the other one as simple?
> 
> Hmm good point Ian. I recently upgradeded the rear ARB to a thicker one but it could indeed be the front bushes. Is it hard to get to these?
> 
> Just spent a few grand on this beast so trying to do as much as I can myself!


The front bushes are easy enough, a bit fiddly but doable at home, well worth investing in some long nose mole grips to help when doing the job.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Any tips on diagnosing what it definitely is?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

djscoventry said:


> Any tips on diagnosing what it definitely is?


Jack up the car at the front and remove wheels. You should be able to grab the bar and feel movement if the bushes are shot. If it's the original ARB, the collars have most likely rotted away.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks buddy I'll give that a try this weekend.

Worth replacing with polybush or just standard, if that is indeed the problem?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

djscoventry said:


> Thanks buddy I'll give that a try this weekend.
> 
> Worth replacing with polybush or just standard, if that is indeed the problem?


I went for standard but i guess it's a good time for an upgrade if you're thinking of upgrading the bushes, might as well only do the job once 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Could it be something else? I've read that ARB bushes tend to creak over speedbumps etc. None of that.

It's a light knocking only at slow speeds foing from standstill. It feels like something heavy is moving back and forth a tiny bit. Nothing at normal/higher speeds.

Thanks


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

My experience was knocking, low speed over speed humps or on un even roads, extremely annoying noise!

The problem with the TT is that so many things can cause a knocking.

OEM bushes are only a few quid each so might be worth doing them to rule it out.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Always a trickey one trying to find the knock! Could certainly be the anti roll bar bushes could also be the dogbone mount which has play in it if you can hear it from starting off, drop links can also make a wee noise as can the wishbone bushes, so thers a bit of checking out for you lad! However it's rather unusual for the engine mount to go so I would put that one further down the list. You need to carefully inspect them and get a crowbar in them to move them about and observe for movement.

Stevie


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks Stevie

Dogbone mount is new 034 motorsports so hopefully not that. I'll have a look at the ARB bushes on the weekend.

Cheers buddy


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I had very similar and the suspension was broke, can't remember what it was but I changed loads of stuff before the guys at vagtech looked and showed me it was the suspension, changed the kws for Bilsteins, all sorted..


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Hopefully not the coilovers! I had APs installed only six months or so ago.

Will have a look at the front ARB and its bushes etc this weekend. Fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

djscoventry said:


> It's a light knocking only at slow speeds foing from standstill. It feels like something heavy is moving back and forth a tiny bit. Nothing at normal/higher speeds.
> 
> Thanks


DJS did you fix it? What was it in the end?

I have the same exact symptoms; when you stop or start at 5mph it sounds like a big clunk or a thump. As you said, it feels like something heavy is moving at very slow speeds. My mechanic told me its the transmission mount (480eur from Audi but aftermarket is about 80eur).

You should get the part with the "lines" as its upgraded. 8N0199555C


For me its either this or the suspension rubber stops since I had a "dukes of hazard" moment few months ago. Hate to think I wrecked my new Bilsteins


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

480 Euro for a mount ??

I think my transmission mount might need changing, my V6 block seems to slope across to the nearside like the DSG gearbox mount might be sagging unless its an optical illusion, no knocks, clunks or vibrations it just looks odd.

No way can I justify that kind of money for a chunk of alloy and rubber.


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

Mechanics. Such lazy arses, most of them.


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

ARB bushes all good. It was a suspnsion top mount. Fixed now


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

ARB bushes all good. It was a suspnsion top mount. Fixed now


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

outdoor stevie said:


> Always a trickey one trying to find the knock! Could certainly be the anti roll bar bushes could also be the dogbone mount which has play in it if you can hear it from starting off, drop links can also make a wee noise as can the wishbone bushes, so thers a bit of checking out for you lad! However it's rather unusual for the engine mount to go so I would put that one further down the list. You need to carefully inspect them and get a crowbar in them to move them about and observe for movement.
> 
> Stevie


Very helpful. Thanks buddy!


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

outdoor stevie said:


> Always a trickey one trying to find the knock! Could certainly be the anti roll bar bushes could also be the dogbone mount which has play in it if you can hear it from starting off, drop links can also make a wee noise as can the wishbone bushes, so thers a bit of checking out for you lad! However it's rather unusual for the engine mount to go so I would put that one further down the list. You need to carefully inspect them and get a crowbar in them to move them about and observe for movement.
> 
> Stevie


Very helpful. Thanks buddy!


----------



## KenBarlow123 (Mar 6, 2018)

djscoventry said:


> ARB bushes all good. It was a suspnsion top mount. Fixed now


Hi

Where did you buy the mount from? I'm also after the same.

Kind regards

Ken


----------



## andy_k (Sep 5, 2014)

KenBarlow123 said:


> djscoventry said:
> 
> 
> > ARB bushes all good. It was a suspnsion top mount. Fixed now
> ...


I replaced both mine with the Skoda equivalent (exact same part number) only about £15 for the pair or you can go for polybush ones for around the £50 mark


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Pukmeister said:


> 480 Euro for a mount ??
> 
> I think my transmission mount might need changing, my V6 block seems to slope across to the nearside like the DSG gearbox mount might be sagging unless its an optical illusion, no knocks, clunks or vibrations it just looks odd.
> 
> No way can I justify that kind of money for a chunk of alloy and rubber.


The tilted angle on V6 is normal. One side indeed sits lower than the other so no worries


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

KenBarlow123 said:


> djscoventry said:
> 
> 
> > ARB bushes all good. It was a suspnsion top mount. Fixed now
> ...


I went with powerflex polybushes. They will raise the front end a good 10mm due to their size so something to bear in mind if you don't have coilovers. If not, look for OEM sized poly mounts or just go OEM.

Also, don't grease the top of the mounts! And let them settle a little before driving too hard.


----------



## KenBarlow123 (Mar 6, 2018)

djscoventry said:


> KenBarlow123 said:
> 
> 
> > djscoventry said:
> ...


Would you recommend adjusting the coilovers after to compensate?

Kind regards

Ken


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Beunhaas said:


> The tilted angle on V6 is normal. One side indeed sits lower than the other so no worries


Phew, I was getting worried about it, never having seen a V6 in the flesh before.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Ken[/quote]

I went with powerflex polybushes. They will raise the front end a good 10mm due to their size so something to bear in mind if you don't have coilovers. If not, look for OEM sized poly mounts or just go OEM.

Also, don't grease the top of the mounts! And let them settle a little before driving too hard.[/quote]

Would you recommend adjusting the coilovers after to compensate?

Kind regards

Ken[/quote]

Yes indeedy. I dropped the front to match the rear. I then drove it around for a while and reset again.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

For anyone interested, I bought both engine mounts for about 150eur from the autodoc site. 
Febi bilstein or SWAG brands, price is the same.


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

silkman said:


> For anyone interested, I bought both engine mounts for about 150eur from the autodoc site.
> Febi bilstein or SWAG brands, price is the same.


150 per mount or for both?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Both. Parts for BAM are:

1J0199262CL 
8n0199555c


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Had the mounts replaced yesterday and *no more clunking *

Now it drives like a dream. Gear changes also feel more easy which means its time to tighten more the short shifter


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

What did that set you back?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

djscoventry said:


> What did that set you back?


47eur for the engine mount (right) and 75eur for the transmission mount (left) from the autodoc website. Got Febi for engine and swag for transmission, my mechanic told me that the febi was what Audi uses. Engine mount wasnt too bad after 210K kms but transmission mount was knackered.

Also easy to install if you have a *decent* trolley jack to hold/raise the engine and transmission in either side

*Do one mount at a time

Obviously you need to remove the plastic undertray.

Engine mount: *Remove brake vaccum J shaped pipe, unbolt water bottle, carbon filter and steering fluid reservoir. No need to empty fluids. Raise and hold engine, remove and replace mount. Mount gap should be 13mm









*Transmission mount: *Remove airbox, now cable loom "channel" should be visible underneath it. Remove the cable cover and now the mount bots are visible and accessible between the cable looms. Remove and replace mount.

In both cases you need to raise the supporting jack *slowly* to align mount bolt holes.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

@djscoventry

How is Brighton nowadays? Used to study there in 2001. Stayed near seven dials


----------

